# ich mag dich!



## Geviert

Saludos,

para expresar atracción o gusto por una persona usamos el verbo _gustar _en la forma intransitiva con pronombre de objeto indirecto para indicar                    quién *recibe *el gusto: _

me gustas_. 

El sujeto del verbo es la persona o                    cosa *que da *gusto. Esto puede traducirse en alemán con _gefallen_ obviamente, pero los alemanes tienen una forma activa y transitiva más precisa en este caso, con el verbo _mögen: ich mag dich_. Con este verbo la relación verbal se invierte: en este caso, quien recibe el gusto se vuelve sujeto, es quien "da activamente" el gusto al otro, digámoslo así. La persona o cosa se vuelve objeto del gusto_. _Pregunta_: _¿cómo se podría expresar esta precisa inversión en castellano, este preciso sentido del gusto con un verbo transitivo y objeto directo? 

gracias,


----------



## Estopa

No se me ocurre ninguna equivalencia exacta, Geviert.

Lo más cercano:

Te estimo
Te aprecio
Te tengo en gran consideración
Te quiero (en muchas zonas de Latinoamérica, por lo que tengo entendido).


----------



## Geviert

Gracias Estopa,

en mi pregunta pensaba en esa curiosa inversión sujeto-objeto (vista desde el castellano) que permite el verbo _mögen_. Expresar gusto de esta forma es muy particular, creo yo (la primera vez que lo escuché me sorprendí por la posibilidad de la inversión). No tiene ese significado pasivo de la forma castellana. Muy probablemente sea así porque _mögen _es un verbo volitivo, se expresa una voluntad (no se recibe, como en el caso de _gustar_). En _*mög*lich_, das_ *Mög*liche_ también hay una voluntad, oculta, (_der Zu-fall_). Tal vez lo más cercano sea _te quiero _en este caso_._


----------



## Josemoncas

Para expresar "gustar" en español no existe una forma donde el objeto de deseo sea objeto de la oración. Eso pasa en español, en francés, en italiano y creo que en la mayoría de las lenguas derivadas del latín:

Tú me gustas = Tu me plais (fr) = Tu mi piaci (it)

El alemán y el inglés, que son germánicas, si tienen dichas formas:

Ich mag dir = I like you


----------



## dexterciyo

Puedes emplear la construcción «gustar de», aunque no es común en la lengua oral, si lo que quieres es ponerlo como ejemplo para compararlo con el alemán. .

Ich mag dich = Yo gusto de ti.

Saludos.


----------



## Spharadi

> ..pero los alemanes tienen una forma activa y transitiva más precisa


De la supuesta precisión, no veo nada. Es un GEVIERTismo más.   
La traducción de "tú me gustas" = "du gefällst mir". En ambas frases se usa el *dativus commodi* (o *incommodi* según el caso).  Asi de simple. 
Ich mag dich = te quiero.


----------



## Geviert

Cuestión de esfuerzo... vom Geviert her.


----------



## Giovanni VR

*b)* La persona que siente el placer es el sujeto y aquello que lo causa se expresa mediante un complemento introducido por _de: «Gustaba de reunirse con amigos en su casa»_ (UPietri _Oficio_ [Ven. 1976]). Es construcción documentada sobre todo en la lengua escrita. Debe evitarse la omisión de la preposición _de,_ frecuente cuando el complemento regido es un infinitivo: 


_«Barcelona y Tenerife, dos conjuntos que gustan jugar al ataque»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 22.3.94).

http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=aXvcXxX0VD6WMnqOzl


----------

